
Facebook Polls Bring Reality To Davos Elite - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/01/facebook-polls-bring-reality-to-davos-elite/
======
jacobscott
Real time polling is all well and good, but it seems like facebook itself is a
bit of an elite audience.

Do you really need facebook's infrastructure/tie-in to run a realtime poll?
What advantages does running it through facebook have?

~~~
jaaron
You already have all the other demographic information to make correlations
from the poll results.

~~~
dominik
So long as poll viewers remember that Facebook's audience isn't a
representative sample of the human race.

